# Why do extra letters keep appearing when typing?



## freaky (Feb 1, 2006)

I'm running the latest version of Tiger and I recently reformatted my drive and installed a fresh copy. It seems like ever since I reinstalled it I have extra letters that show up while typing. FOr eample, if I type really slow there's somethings 5-8 additinonal letters, numbers, or spaces that appear. I haev tried 2 different Apple Wireless keyboards and have replaced the batteries but it still does it.

Does anyone have any idea how to fix this? It is EXTREMELY frustrating.


----------



## sourcehound (Feb 2, 2006)

freaky said:
			
		

> I'm running the latest version of Tiger and I recently reformatted my drive and installed a fresh copy. It seems like ever since I reinstalled it I have extra letters that show up while typing. FOr eample, if I type really slow there's somethings 5-8 additinonal letters, numbers, or spaces that appear. I haev tried 2 different Apple Wireless keyboards and have replaced the batteries but it still does it.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how to fix this? It is EXTREMELY frustrating.



Create an additional user account and login as that user and see if the problem persists. If it doesn't it could point to a corrupt preference in your home directory. My utility, Mac HelpMate, can check for corrupt preferences.


----------



## andychrist (Feb 2, 2006)

You might also take a look at System Preferences/Keyboard/Key Repeat Rate.  I found a lot of my settings were either changed or reverted back to default after my Tiger install.


----------



## freaky (Feb 2, 2006)

I tried searching for a corrupt preference file but nothing came up.

Can you tell me what the default setting is for the repeat rate?


----------



## andychrist (Feb 2, 2006)

The default rate was probably the middle of the bar, I'm not sure.  But now I look at Keyboard, I see Delay Until Repeat is more likely the source of your problem.  For me, any setting below Short works okay.


----------



## freaky (Feb 2, 2006)

I moved it to short under delay and it started typing a ton of extra letters. I now have it set to Long and it isn't really typing ay extra letters but it takes about 10 seconds for the letters to show up.


----------



## freaky (Feb 2, 2006)

Heeeh! It was because my f'n BlueTooth antenna fell out the back of my G5.


----------



## nixgeek (Feb 2, 2006)

Yikes!  Well, at least the problem is solved now, eh?


----------

